# Dove Thread - I Love Seeing Progress!



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

I really like your horse. She looks fun to ride and looks like you've made a lot of progress with her too.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I want your pretty pony. Omgg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Thanks, and yes she's an awesome horse to ride  Can't wait til they're done shedding and sporting sleek summer coats! She'll get there!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you are doing fabulously!!! I'd hire you to train my horse, any day.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Dove is very beautiful.I love her color 
and good job with the progress


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Thank you very much! I'm so proud of her  Her summer coat is a rich gold, can't wait!


----------



## Logibear24 (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow she is coming along really nice  I love the last shot your tack and colors look great!!! Cant wait to see her all in shape


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

She sure was a chunky girl wasn't she? Beautiful mare, and great job with your progress with her! She looks like a real winner. I just love the way she carries herself, now that you've taught her that she has a whole body to use!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Thank you so much, I'm very happy with her progress so far and better yet she's really starting to build on what she knows now! Strength is key right now though so lots of trot and staying consistant with riding 3 or more days a week plus her partboarder. 

Thanks for all the comments  Today was my birthday so we went for a 3-ish mile ride around the block and then out in the field - awesome day! We matched well...


----------



## CBailey04 (Dec 19, 2011)

She looks so much taller without her belly!!! Nice job beautiful little horse


----------



## hoofprintonmyheart (Mar 26, 2012)

You can definitely see the Mustang in her!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

The first picture I saw of her I was like, "Is she pregnant??" :wink: haha You're doing amazing with her!!  Keep up the good work!!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

BarrelBunny said:


> The first picture I saw of her I was like, "Is she pregnant??" :wink: haha You're doing amazing with her!!  Keep up the good work!!


 
Hahaha, you'd think so! I took her on a group ride with a mare out of her who was 5 yrs old and other riders commented on how much they looked alike, followed by "Is she expecting again?" Hahaha, laughed then too! I goal this summer is to get her back down to healthy seeing as her feet are her weak point already! 

Thanks for the comments of support, much appreciated! Had a couple road rides so far and we're doing well. Would like to do a couple rides back in drawreins for canter work in the field and really get her using her butt more! Very excited about the show lineup this summer...


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

And Drumroll Please....





...





...




...



I'd like to introduce the new Dove, who in her first Dressage Fun Show placed 1st and 2nd in all 3 of her classes...










I am seriously so proud of my mare - she floored me. Worst behavior all day was just calling, screaming for a familiar pony seeing as I took her alone to this show, she did amazing! 1st in both of our walk/trot tests with a 65% and a 67.1% in the bareback test! The 65% *should* have been a 66.4% seeing as our only fault was that the test they posted on the website was not the same test we were being judged on and I was first rider in...but we still placed 1st so seemed silly to argue over it! Our last class was a cup of water group class w/t/c and the other woman won LOL was super fun though! 

More pictures!!!

Our Walk/Trot test


















Right after our test before stripping my saddle!...









Our bareback test...


















I'm hoping to have the same photographer out for the show I'm taking Justus to in 2 weeks, also hiring someone to help me with choriography and music for a freestyle with Dove and Justus for our fall show...it's going to be amazing! Anyway, yes...proud weekend for me and Dove. Can't believe how far she's come just since January...


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Such a massive transformation! She is looking really good, you deserve those placings. Congrats!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow. Looks like you sure know what you are doing. Great job! Can't believe the difference from start to finish!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Beautiful progress


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

She looks amazing, what progress! I have a mustang/appy too, same body type and confo as yours only with longer legs. 

Love her colour, she's so pretty.


----------



## CBailey04 (Dec 19, 2011)

OMG she is beeeeautiful!!!!! she looks like a different horse!! GrEAt job


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Fantastic transformation, well done!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Gorgeous and a fantasic job!!!!!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! What a change already! Shes looking great!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Thank you! This is certainly not the finish line, would like to be getting similar test scores in Training level by the end of this season...but for sure an amazing start! Thank you so much for all the comments, I can't believe how far she's come...


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

She's looking great! Yall have come so far already, keep up the good work! I love her color and her name btw


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Holy crap:O Shes just STUNNING!!! Dressage pics look awesome


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Thanks! She was a very pale palomino as a foal so the breeder made her foal name Dove and the people I bought her from kept it...seemed wrong to change it and she was such a laid back youngster it suited her so I kept it too! Apparently the breeder contacted my mom like 3-4 months ago wondering how she was...would love to forward some of these pictures to her! Might try digging and see what I find...

I love her color, she's only half shed...just wait  LOL


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Man she's looking good now


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Flashback to Dec 2011


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

You've done marvelous with her! She looks fantastic! You both do! Keep up the good work!


----------

